# Doomsday Preppers Season 2 Nov 4th 2012



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Season 2 (2012) starts on Nov 4th 2012. Another on Nov 13th and then Nov 20th. Hopefully they won't script too much on this season. Regardless of the negative comments from sheeple, I find this enjoyable to watch, as well as the ratings are through the roof with the past shows. I guess the old say of "if you don't know much about something, then you become scared". I guess thats where the negative comments come from. Anyways, thumbs up in my book.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree, I like watching the show for ideas for does and don'ts, The show has shown me some useful ideas. But on the other hand some people are just....well they are very prepared.


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

Its only a preview. The actual season starts November 13th at 9est.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Apocalypse for clearing that up


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm excited to watch


----------



## smartprepper (Oct 19, 2012)

I enjoy watching it too although I don't like how they distort the stories of many on the show to look completely crazy. See this example of producers trying to bribe one prepper to shoot their cat: How Nat Geo misrepresented the foxhole atheist 'Doomsday Prepper', Megan Hurwitt | Rock Beyond Belief.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

me too i like the show, gave me a lot of variables to consider that i hadnt previously evn thought about


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I sort of like the crazies... it makes what I'm doing look reasonable to my wife.


----------



## mano3 (Nov 9, 2012)

My family likes it. The wackos are fun to watch, but they can make us look bad...


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

Doomsday Preppers = Basketball Wives for Gun people.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

Crazy gets ratings. I like the show, gives me ideas of what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

I enjoy watching for the DONT'S! but ocassionly there are some good ideas and i jot them down in my "book of woe" things like how to make biomass logs. Other than that it gives me a good laugh


----------

